# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  7mm Rem Magnum Suppressor

## Mike H

Looking at putting a suppressor on my 7mmRM. Two choices Hardy or Gunworks.

Looking at their websites it seems Hardy is the clear winner as it is shorter and weighs some 200gms less! Anyone got the Hardy Magnum suppressor? Like it?

----------


## DAF

> Looking at putting a suppressor on my 7mmRM. Two choices Hardy or Gunworks.
> 
> Looking at their websites it seems Hardy is the clear winner as it is shorter and weighs some 200gms less! Anyone got the Hardy Magnum suppressor? Like it?


I have one on my SAUM, love it

----------


## Spanners

Ask Philipo about Hardy magnum cans...  :Ka Boom: 
1st one popped - replacement looks like its going to pop also.
Ny faith is gone in them for anything bigger than 308.

I have a custom 338 LM one that I'm yet to shoot (come with the gun) and will me micing it up and taking note

----------


## distant stalker

I have a gunworks, mate has hardy, Gunworks seems quieter but hardy is lighter, the hardy is the mew model and cant see any issues to date (seems to be made of thinner material but greater diameter than gunworks)

----------


## crzyman

Hardy states on his website "did it disappear in a bang".  Well i'd say it will at some stage :Ouch...it Hurts:  :Ouch...it Hurts:

----------


## Wildman

Goodwin do an alright one. Has a pretty gold ring...

----------


## Shootm

> Hardy states on his website "did it disappear in a bang".  Well i'd say it will at some stage


 :Psmiley:

----------


## distant stalker

was at the range this morning with both rifles and the Gunworks is noticeably softer to shoot than the Hardy, a sharper recoil with the Hardy suppressor on

----------


## 7mmsaum

Have used the goodwin suppressor and give it the full thumbs up, a great product that looks the bizzo on classy firearms, very quiet, and small O/D doesn't interfere with your sight picture when your scope is on its lowest magnification, more important for those with scopes that wind down below 3 power.

I have not tested them on any 338, yet.

Easy to purchase from outdoorsupplies.co.nz, ask for Tim.

----------


## Philipo

Yeah those new Goodwins look the bizo & seem not bad for price.  :Have A Nice Day: 

As for my 2nd HRE can on my WSM the bloody thing has got a bulge in it about a third of the way down where the muzzle break starts

Ive now learnt my lesson about Dan cans, they are good for hunting but dont like getting to hot ( so no more gong shooting with the wsm ) Ive got a muzzle break for that now 

I have only put about 60 or 70 rounds through it so am a bit pissed off, I got someone to drop it off to Dan & haven't heard back yet so thats why I haven't said anything ( I'll wait to see what Dan says before passing judgment )

the one on my 308 is still fine & I had that pretty hot ( fingers crossed ) so may be anything under 50g of powder is fine & make sure you wear eye protection  :Wink: 

Plus HRE are pretty expensive compared to the competition

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Yeah those new Goodwins look the bizo & seem not bad for price. 
> 
> As for my 2nd HRE can on my WSM the bloody thing has got a bulge in it about a third of the way down where the muzzle break starts
> 
> Ive now learnt my lesson about Dan cans, they are good for hunting but dont like getting to hot ( so no more gong shooting with the wsm ) Ive got a muzzle break for that now 
> 
> I have only put about 60 or 70 rounds through it so am a bit pissed off, I got someone to drop it off to Dan & haven't heard back yet so thats why I haven't said anything ( I'll wait to see what Dan says before passing judgment )
> 
> the one on my 308 is still fine & I had that pretty hot ( fingers crossed ) so may be anything under 50g of powder is fine & make sure you wear eye protection 
> ...


I will check which one you are using if I'm next to you next time we are shooting together, I don't want a repeat of the other time  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Shootm

> I will check which one you are using if I'm next to you next time we are shooting together, I don't want a repeat of the other time




You didn't like him 2 piece one?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> You didn't like him 2 piece one?


Yeah-Nah  :Grin:

----------


## Mike H

Okay, looks like I won't be going for a Hardy!

----------


## Spanners

Where's your sense of adventure??  :Grin:

----------

